# Having audiobooks in the same series with 2 different sounding narrators



## sunaynaprasad (Aug 24, 2020)

My sequel's audiobook has been released recently, but I had to reopen the first installment's auditions since the original narrator for it had to quit for personal reasons. So, I received a few new auditions, although none of them sound like the sequel's narrator. I don't know if I can get the sequel's narrator to do book 1, in case she's not free to do it or if ACX would even allow that. The narrator for that was a young woman, probably in her 20's. The narrators who auditioned for book 1 sound like younger adults too. But the most engaging narrator sounds like a middle-aged woman with a slightly deep voice.
If I have two different sounding narrators for my book series so far, would that sound bad? Or would it be completely okay?


----------



## MistWolf (Nov 1, 2020)

As a listener, I find it mildly annoying, but I just roll with it. One of my favorites is the Bosch series by Michael Connelly. Over the course of the books, three or four narrators have been used, including Len Cariou from _Blue Bloods_ and Titus Welliver who plays Harry Bosh on the show.

It's interesting because I started listening to the book series long before the show came out and Titus Welliver has since become _the_ Hieronymus Bosch.

If your story can hold its own and the narrator does it justice, it won't matter. Believe me, getting the right narrator is critical. There are several books I loved reading but cannot stand to listen to because the narrator is wrong for the story.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Nov 2, 2020)

Some listeners will be initially put off, but if the narrator is good, they (will most likely) get used to it quickly--unless the first narrator is the one the brought them to your novel.

Sometimes you're just stuck with a less than optimal situation, and have to press on.


----------



## sunaynaprasad (Nov 2, 2020)

I got another narrator for my 1st book, but she sounds similar to the one who narrated my sequel.


----------

